# Detailing spray or similar for emergency whipes



## Gary the newb ee (May 19, 2013)

Can some recommend a spray or similar that I can leave in the boot and use with a micro cloth .

Just for them annoying bird crap ,greasy finger marks etc. You know the ones that always happen after you've cleaned it and your out and about .

Spray and whipe job done stuff.

Thanks in advance


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I always carry Autoglym bird shit wipes in the car

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaino Z8, Chemical Guys, Clearkote


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baby wipes work for me


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Bug blaster for me and a spray bottle of water plus mfc to dry it off.

www.sgt-training.co.uk


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Body gloss  smells good and is awesome just spray on and buff off


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Baby wipes every time. .you can pinch the bird poo off the paintwork rather than rubbing it. Could always spay a little detailer on afterwards.


----------



## K18LLR (Oct 24, 2011)

Megs ultimate detailer spray with a microfibre


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You want something you can leave in the car (glovebox even) without worrying about and spillage. Baby wipes are cheap and easy and wouldn't muck up your microfiber towels. 
Personal choice though.


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> I always carry Autoglym bird shit wipes in the car


+1...only autoglym product i actually think is any good


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

meguiars or AG quick detailer as already mentioned


----------



## S800brn (Jul 23, 2013)

Meg's ultimate quick detailer and a MF for me.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

49p baby wipes, your coats of wax and polish will help also!


----------



## DavidCowen (Dec 4, 2012)

Use this website, http://www.brotek.co.uk/the-detailing-barn.html

angelwax is the best!


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

K18LLR said:


> Megs ultimate detailer spray with a microfibre


This works for me every time


----------

